# Question on everyone's lips



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys just thought i'd ask this question.. Are there any plans for waxstock 2013 or is it to early say at the moment.. Attended this years and thought it was amazing....

steve


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

plans are in the pipeline..


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Wrong!

The question on my lips is.....'am I ever gonna get the chance to nail Denise Richards?

Oh and another waxstock would be good I guess :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> plans are in the pipeline..


Cool keep my eyes open.....:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Dose it go around the country or always in Peterborough?


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

2012 was the first time its been held. I thought it was a great success and the facilities , space, parking etc were spot on. I would like to see it there every year unless it grows too big and needs to move to an NEC (expensive) type of centre.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Would be nice to see it move around, Peterborough is a bit of a trek!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm very much in favour of it staying there..

Facilities were spot on, new and right size, access very good and the hassle of learning a new venue for Dom and PJ when this is a sideline to DJ would be just too much work.

Change of date would be good though as many folks are tied into family events on a BH weekend


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Every single option, from venue to date is being considered for 2013 to make it even better  Learning a new venue would be a hassle but not impossible... we did it in 2012 (just!). Peterborough is great but there is a potential date clash in 2013 there already, which could compromise things. We shall see.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like there will defo be a 2013 then ?? :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Look forward to it already. 

Will have to find another car to enter


----------



## whiteboy (Feb 7, 2006)

I missed it this year so would love to go next year.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

International Centre in Telford would make a good venue....


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Superspec said:


> International Centre in Telford would make a good venue....


It would, but sadly a promoter there 'objected' to us using the venue for competitive reasons, and threatened to withdraw their shows if we went there. That's the free, fair and open show market for you


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Is that the same place as Ultimate Dubs is at? If so thats hardly central :doublesho took us 8 hours to get there this year...


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Peterborough was good but quite a distance for most of us.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

25th August 2013? http://www.peterborougharena.com/events/waxstock-2012/


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Unconfirmed yet (Pboro are holding the date provisionally) but it's still a possibility. We'd try and move it from the bank hol if we can.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Maybe 2 events  1 early in year and later on in 2 different locations  or is this just being greedy


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

peterborough is perfect imo....plenty of cheap accomadation for those who need to travel


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Peterborough was great a venue... Apart from the distance but would'nt mind attending it there again.... Plenty of good accomadation close by....


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Peterborough please.....great venue with a good connecting infrastructure


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'm very much in favour of it staying there..
> 
> Facilities were spot on, new and right size, access very good and the hassle of learning a new venue for Dom and PJ when this is a sideline to DJ would be just too much work.
> 
> Change of date would be good though as many folks are tied into family events on a BH weekend


Its not just Dom & PJ :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

2013 DATE AND VENUE NOW CONFIRMED

Waxstock 2013 will be held on Sunday 7th July at Peterborough Arena.

THE DATE
We have moved this from the same date as last year due to the bank holiday and an event clash at the venue that would have seen us sharing the site. The benefit is that July tends to have better weather than June and it's bang in the middle of the car care season rather than right at the end of it. The problems are, as you would expect at this time of the year, date clashes with other events. Goodwood Festival of Speed moved from its traditional weekend and now clashes with the event (unforeseen). Luckily this is a 4 day event so 1 day at Waxstock means visitors can go to both. GTI International has also moved unexpectedly to a new venue and two weeks later in the season to the same weekend. Again, this is a multi-day event for visitors, so you can always do the Saturday at GTI and the Sunday at Waxstock - but its bad news for traders and concours entrants. GTI has been late June for years and we never anticipated a move when our new date was scheduled (the only suitable date available at Peterborough). Japfest 2 is also on the same day, which again, is unfortunate and undesirable, but at least Japfest itself is clear, earlier in the year. As ever, finding a date/venue that suits everybody is tricky to say the least, and there will be clashes with other shows whichever weekend it is on, but we will always work with venues and show calendars to try and pick the least disruptive and most desirable date possible for Waxstock as the years roll on. This year, we will be having a 'Festival of Shine' and hoping that as many of you as possible can make it.

THE VENUE
Because of the event clash on the same weekend, Peterborough was looking less likely as a venue and we were in talks with many other venues and even event organisers. We looked at stadiums, other exhibition centres, even car museums, universities and posh hotels (thanks to all who made suggestions). Some places wanted to charge our visitors to park, had little parking or outside space, had poor lighting or were simply too small or prohibitively expensive. One venue wanted 4k GBP just to clean up, forgetting that this is a one day mainly-indoor car show, rather than a week long festival of litter! In the end, a cancellation freed up a weekend in July at Peterborough and we decided that the venue offered the best outside areas, indoor space (with natural light in the 1k m2 Atrium) and hardstanding parking - at sensible costs. We plan on growing the show a little more in 2013 compared to 2012 and make it even better.


----------



## Bathie92 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can't wait for it again !


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

Whitch Brands and Companies Represented at Waxstock 2013?

Thomas


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sponsors, companies, brands etc will have regular round ups as the weeks and months go by. The first announcement will (hopefully) be on or near 7th March, when there is 4 months to go until the event.


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

We Austrians a little look behind the scene 
It will be very expensive for me

Thomas


----------

